
Angel Advice from 1998 Still Applies Today - ALee
http://www.laevans.com/en/angels_funding.html
======
jasonlbaptiste
decent article except for one advantage being:

"'vanity' 800 phone number"

~~~
mahmud
Make that a vanity Twilio account.

